# August 63 Schwinn stingray just finished !



## vastingray (Nov 21, 2020)

Just finished this up Aug 63 I  wasnt sure about the leopard and red at first but I’m diggin it now. hope y’all like it


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2020)

Really sharp looking bike. How much of that chrome was new? That sissy bar is outstanding nicely done


----------



## vastingray (Nov 22, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really sharp looking bike. How much of that chrome was new? That sissy bar is outstanding nicely done



Rechromed everything but the wheels original crank and sprocket dated 6-3  I guy out in California does my chrome Jdkustomz  really nice guy with a quick turnaround highly recommend him


----------



## nick tures (Nov 22, 2020)

very nice !!


----------



## vastingray (Nov 23, 2020)

nick tures said:


> very nice !!



Thanks so much


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 23, 2020)

wow, eventually  I will find a survivor with nice enough paint to warrant redoing all of the chrome. That is one outstanding bike.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 27, 2020)

ChiknCoop said:


> wow, eventually  I will find a survivor with nice enough paint to warrant redoing all of the chrome. That is one outstanding bike.



Thanks so much


----------



## jrcarz (Nov 30, 2020)

GRRRRRRR


----------



## ADKBIKES (Dec 2, 2020)

sweet ride


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 2, 2020)

Yea that guy has some real nice bikes


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow!  Great job...


----------

